# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  ابحث عن فك تشفير alcatel onetouch xpop 5035

## simabd

جزاكم الله الف خير مساعدة من فضلكم اسبوع وأنا ابحث عن فك تشفير الهاتف   alcatel onetouch xpop 5035  
َonetouch  5035X
5035X-2AYGES1 
IMEI :866666010283167 
 المساعدة ارجوكم

----------

